# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Inverter

## mikemtb

Πωλείται inverter καθαρού ημιτονου από 42-60volt dc σε 230  volt ac
Τουλάχιστον 600 watt φορτίο έχει δοκιμαστεί. Ίσως είναι παραπάνω. Στις φώτο φαίνονται οι διαστάσεις του πυρήνα. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

